# Books for Sale



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Books for sale, price as listed, plus media mail shipping. Please let me know what you're interested in, and your zip code and I will give you a shipping cost. 

Reader's Digest Complete Do-It-Yourself Manual, 1973 edition -not great shape, but all pages seem to be there $1

Rabbit Production- McNitt, Patton, Lukefahr, Cheeke - $25

Ortho Books How to Build and Use Greenhouses-$1

Square Foot Gardening by Mel Bartholomew-$3

Reader's Digest Magic & Medicine of Plants-$3

The Tightwad Gazette III by Amy Dacyczn- $2

Common Sense Pest Control by Olkowski, Daar, and Olkowski- $2

Ortho Books The Complete Book of Canning- $1

Rodale's Garden Problem Solver: Vegetables, Fruits, & Herbs by Jeff Ball- $4

Plain Living: A Quaker Path to Simplicity by Catherine Whitmire- $1


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Katie, do you do PayPal? If so, I'll take the following, to zip code 74039:

Reader's Digest Complete Do-It-Yourself Manual, 1973 edition -not great shape, but all pages seem to be there $1

Rabbit Production- McNitt, Patton, Lukefahr, Cheeke - $25

Ortho Books How to Build and Use Greenhouses-$1

Square Foot Gardening by Mel Bartholomew-$3

Reader's Digest Magic & Medicine of Plants-$3

Common Sense Pest Control by Olkowski, Daar, and Olkowski- $2

Ortho Books The Complete Book of Canning- $1

Rodale's Garden Problem Solver: Vegetables, Fruits, & Herbs by Jeff Ball- $4


----------

